# key will not go in ignition (mk5 Jetta)



## kerseyj (Dec 21, 2006)

I went out to start my 2007 Jetta this morning and the key jams about 1/8 to a 1/4" into the ignition. Why?? Is there a way to fix this before I have to call roadside assistance? The steering wheel is in the lock position... not sure if that has anything to do with it. 

Please help! Thanks.


----------



## DeMarco (Jan 28, 2007)

The problem has been resolved by the following contributers, good luck. 

*Reference:* 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3335284 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4161734 
http://forums.tdiclub.com/showthread.php?t=207047


----------



## kerseyj (Dec 21, 2006)

*thank you, "DeMarco"!*

thanks for the info... sounds like it's the same scenario as the first blog link. when the tow company arrived from roadside assistance, i asked if he'd seen the problem before ...to which he said now, but with the "tapping" of the end of the key (as suggested in the third blog link), he was able to get it in the ignition and start the car. i was able to move the car and have him pull it onto the tow truck. went ahead and had him carry it to the dealer to FIX the thing/replace the ignition switch. 

because the steering wheel was locked, i feel it's somehow tied to that. I'll print this off and carry it to the dealer monday where they'll also be addressing a small list of things that the CPO warranty covers... headliner separating from the roof (lame) and some switches that have paint/finishes blistering off them (also lame). my other car is a mk4 GTI that for some reason doesn't have the fit/finish problems these mk5s are having. 

thanks again for your help.


----------

